# Why doesnt everyone use refractometers?



## rshosted (Feb 23, 2006)

I just got a refractometer (cheap on ebay) and I've used it ten times or so now. I love it! It's easy, less fruit juice wasted and easy to clean. it takes just a second to test and I find I do it more often becuase it's easy.

Am I missing something or am I missing something? They seem so easy to read easy and for the cost... why not?

Brix also seems like an easier way to keep track (I always mess up the decimal point  )


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Feb 23, 2006)

Ryan - Are you using it to check Brix of fresh grapes or of your musts in lieu 
of using a hydrometer? Sorry, not sure what you are refering to.


----------



## rshosted (Feb 23, 2006)

I do use it to find out the brix/S.G. of my musts (and to determin Potential Alcohol). I also use it during fermentation to make sure the yeasties are doing there job. 

I have found it especially usefull while doing fruit wines. Since some fruits don't really release a lot of juice, it's easy to get a few drops and find out the Brix/S.G. 

Another nice thing, it has Automatic Temperature Control (ATC) so I don't have to work in the temperature variation. Best $35 I spent.


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Feb 24, 2006)

It sounds quite effective, assuming you can get a specific gravity value in 
addition to Brix reading. I personally planned to buy one once my very 
small grape vines that I ordered last month get planted and grow for a 
few years and finally give me a usable crop.


----------



## pkcook (Feb 24, 2006)

For grape growers, the refractometer is your best friend. You can know in the field if the grapes are prime for picking. I've never heard of anyone using them in the wine making process, but it would only stand to reason that it would perform the same, sugar is sugar. Just not sure what the alcohol would do, if anything, to a reading. 


I'm sure Masta will weigh in on this one, I'm interested as well. As to Brix or SG, that should only be simple math conversion.


----------



## masta (Feb 25, 2006)

I did some research and found these articles on the subject:


http://valleyvintner.com/Refrac_Hydro/Refract_Hydro.htm



<H2>How To Use A Refractometer in Winemaking</H2>
It's important for winemakers to know how to use a refractometer, because it is used to measure the amount of sugar (actually, the percentage Brix) in the juice of grapes or other fresh fruit. Winemakers know there is a direct correlation between the amount of sugar present and the ability to make wine. This portable instrument (it'll fit in your pocket) allows the winemaker to assess the ripeness of fruit by measuring Brix in the field or vineyard so he or she can decide the proper harvest time depending upon the readings taken.
This page explains what a refractometer does, how it works, how to calibrate and use it, tips for buying the best model, and how to take care of it.
*What Is A Refractometer?*



A refractometer is a relatively inexpensive yet essential piece of test equipment used by vineyard managers and winemakers. The rugged exterior of metal, rubber and plastic protects the highly polished optical glass, mirrors and prisms that are contained within. Once the sample is in place underneath the daylight plate, the winemaker can see the percentage Brix reading by looking through the monocular / eyepiece and reading the scale that is seen when he or she holds the refractometer in natural light.
*What Does A Refractometer Do, and How Does It Work?*
As previously stated, a refractometer allows the winemaker to figure the percentage Brix (the relative "sugar weight" of a sample compared to distilled water) of the juice of grapes or other fresh fruit. Brix is sometimes referred to as Balling - don't worry, the terms are interchangeable. Depending upon the readings observed, a winemaker can monitor the progress of ripening and adjust his/her plans for harvest, if necessary.
In simplest terms, the refractometer works much like a prism. Remember how, as a child, you could use a prism to separate out the different wavelengths of light (red, orange, yellow, green, blue, indigo, violet) when a source of light was shone on the prism at the correct angle? Well, the modern refractometer works on the same principle - it reacts differently to light (by giving a reading on a scale) depending upon the amount of sugar that is available in the liquid sample held between the daylight plate and the main prism assembly.
*How to Calibrate and Use Your Refractometer*
Before you start taking readings, it's very important to calibrate the refractometer. Some refractometers require the use of a special calibration liquid to perform this task, while others (like the ones sold at grapestompers.com) are calibrated with distilled water.
Let's get to it!



<TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width=500>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD vAlign=top>
Begin the calibration of your refractometer by lifting up the daylight plate and placing 2-3 drops of distilled water on top of the prism assembly. Close the daylight plate so the water spreads across the entire surface of the prism without any air bubbles or dry spots.</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=3>
Allow the test sample to sit on the prism for approximately 30 seconds before you attempt calibration in the next step. This allows the sample to adjust to the ambient temperature of the refractometer.</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top>
Hold the refractometer in the direction of a natural light source and look into the eyepiece. You will see a circular field with graduations down the center. You may have to focus the eyepiece to clearly see the graduations. Figure 1 (below) shows what you would see if you looked through the refractometer without any sample present.</TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD>



</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top>



</TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD vAlign=top>
Turn the calibration screw (see photo at left) until the boundary between the upper blue field and the lower white field meet exactly at ZERO on the scale.
See example (Figure 2, shown below) of the interior view you'll see when you look through the eyepiece of the refractometer.</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=3>
Once the refractometer has been properly calibrated, you are ready to take readings of grape juice or whatever else you want to sample. Put away the calibration screwdriver. Clean the instrument (both the daylight plate and the top of the main prism assembly) using a soft, damp cloth, then place 2-3 drops of the desired sample on top of the prism. Close the daylight plate and take your reading as before.
Figure 3 (see below) illustrates what you might see at this point.</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width=510>
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top>



</TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD vAlign=top>
FIGURE 1
The image to the left illustrates what the winemaker would see if he looked through the refractometer without any sample at all.
Notice how the entire scale is colored blue; no white at all.
When looking through the monocular, be sure you are using natural light to view the readings; you should not read a refractometer in the presence of fluorescent light.</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top>



</TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD vAlign=top>
FIGURE 2
This is what the winemaker sees once he has properly calibrated the refractometer.
Notice that the reading is taken where the blue and the white meet. Calibrate to ZERO using distilled water as the sample.
If your refractometer does not automatically compensate for the temperature of the sample, you must take this into account or your readings will be off.</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top>



</TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD vAlign=top>
FIGURE 3
Finally, we get to sample some real grapes! Don't fall into the trap of sampling only one or two grapes - select a group of grapes at random from across your vineyard and combine their juice to get a good cross section sample of your crop.
As you can see, this sample is reading 23% Brix. Looks like it's time to make wine!
Be sure to cleanse and dry the refractometer before putting it away in storage.</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
*Warnings and Maintenance of Your Refractometer*
Accurate measurement depends on careful calibration. Follow the instructions above closely. _A reminder:_ Differences between the ambient room temperature of the prism and the temperature of the sample will throw off the accuracy of your reading. Remember to allow the sample to rest on the prism assembly for 30 seconds before taking a reading.
Do not expose the refractometer to damp working conditions. Do not immerse the instrument in water. If the instrument becomes foggy, water has entered the body. Call a qualified service technician or contact your dealer to purchase a new refractometer.
Do not measure abrasive or corrosive chemicals with this instrument, because they can damage the prism's coating.
Clean the instrument between each measurement using a soft, damp cloth. Failure to clean the prism on a regular basis will lead to inaccurate results and damage to the prism's coating.
The refractometer is an optical instrument. It requires careful handling and storage. Failure to do so can result in damage to the optical components and its basic structure. With care, this instrument will provide years of reliable service.
*Buying Tips*
When you purchase a refractometer, you'll need to know:
<UL =normal>
<LI>The range of readings (highest to lowest), to make sure it will suit your purpose. A standard range for home brewers is 0 to 32% Brix. For example, in order to achieve a 13% wine, you'll want to start your wine at a Brix of 23. 
<LI>The ease with which the refractometer can be read and understood. Some less expensive refractometers are difficult to read, either due to a lack of a focus adjustment, inferior optics, or the eyepiece lacks a rubber seal and will not fit snugly over your eye. 
<LI>The calibration temperature of the refractometer. The most common calibration temp is 20° C or 68° F. If your sample is not exactly 68° F, you will need to make mathematical corrections to compensate for the temperature difference. Luckily, many modern models of refractometers (like the ones stocked by grapestompers) are sold with ATC (automatic temperature compensation), so you never have to worry about the temperature of your sample. 
<LI>How easy it is to calibrate. Must you purchase a calibration liquid, or can you calibrate with distilled water? Does it calibrate with a set screw or a dial or knob? 
<LI>How easy it is to clean. 
<LI>If it comes with a protective case (they're pretty fragile) and instruction manual. </LI>[/list]
*Conclusion*
There are many reasons why a winemaker might want to use a refractometer:
<UL =normal>
<LI>To measure the percentage Brix of grapes or other fresh fruit 
<LI>To determine progress of crop ripening 
<LI>To measure progress of fermentation 
<LI>To measure the amount of sugar present in grapes or other fruit 
<LI>To allow the winemaker to determine when fruit is at its peak of ripeness and should be harvested </LI>[/list]
Here's some other refractometer pages we recommend:
<UL =normal>
<LI>Refraction of Light - the first part of this page explains the principles of refractometry. 
<LI>How a refractometer works - the bottom half of this page has a great explanation of how </LI>[/list]*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Waldo (Feb 25, 2006)

Great info Masta....Thanks


----------



## rshosted (Feb 25, 2006)

I must concure with you Waldo, Good info Masta. 

I found the XLS calculator *very* helpfull. Now that I know my wines should be finishing around 8.4 brix it's very easy to see. 

Ultimately, here is my suggestion after having used my refractometer:

Buy one, don't wait. You use so much less liquid and the ease of it, is worth the money. The two most important measurments you take, the first and the last. One can use this tool to verify the yeasties are working in the middle, and verify the sugar is being reduced. 

Personally, I never re-introduce my sample to the wine after pulling it (too risky for me). This way I can test all day and night without losing a precious glass of Vino. 

I bought some store grapes to make in another wine (another post) and took two seconds to test a few of them. I didn't have to ruin a lot of 'must' and found that I'm looking at 19 brix with them. 

It was easier to read the sample, didn't have to worry about spinning the hydometer. Or having to worry about it turning and not being able to read the mesurement (or sticking to the side of the tube). Or having to figure out which 'curve' in the liquid was the 'actual reading'. It was a strait line across a number. Very easy to read. 

In my opinion it's a tool that is as important as... mmm... a nice bottle filler. (not *needed*, but well</span> worth the money)


----------



## geocorn (Feb 25, 2006)

The biggest reason more wine makers do not use the refractometer is cost. I don't know what the price was on eBay, but most home wine making stores sell them for $50-100, depending on the quality of the refractometer. How about I put them on special next month for $49.99?


----------



## masta (Feb 25, 2006)

Sounds like there will be some interest in them and I say great idea...Thanks George!!


----------



## rshosted (Feb 25, 2006)

George,

I looked at what I paid, and the product you offer. I think that is an excellent deal. If it doesn't 'hurt' FVW too much I think you would have a bunch of happy customers.

<a href="http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5422" target="_blank">The one you sell looks like it comes in a very nice case and appears to be of high quality (as usual for you). I think it's a good step for any wine maker. 
</a>
Also, between this post I tested my Pomegranate wine and it shows 8.4. looks like it's done. It was easy and I only wasted four drops of wine. Yeah, more for me to drink!!!!


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Feb 25, 2006)

Very generous of you George!




Next month meaning March? That's a birthday month for someone I'll bet.


----------



## geocorn (Mar 1, 2006)

I put it in as the newsletter special in this month's edition of Pressing News. Anyone that uses the forum or reads the newsletter will get the special price of $49.99. Drive-by shoppers only looking for the cheapest price won't see it.


I am not trying to be the cheapest place or the biggest place, just the best place!


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 2, 2006)

Is the one you sell calibrated with distilled water or something else?


----------



## Waldo (Mar 3, 2006)

I am still not getting the newsletter George..Do i need to sign up for it somewhere?


----------



## djcoop (Mar 3, 2006)

Waldo-


go here:


http://www.finevinewines.com/newsletters.htm


and click where it says "sign up for pressing news here"


enter all you info, you should be go to go!


Donna


----------



## geocorn (Mar 4, 2006)

The refractometer I have uses distilled water to calibrate.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for the ifo George. Ordered mine today and look forward to using it.


Thanks for such a bargain.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 10, 2006)

Got mine ordered. Can't wait to try it out! I to agree, Thanks for the great bargain!


Smurfe



*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## Funky Fish (Mar 13, 2006)

rshosted said:


> Personally, I never re-introduce my sample to the wine after pulling it (too risky for me). This way I can test all day and night without losing a precious glass of Vino.




Personally, I don't use a refracometer because 1) they are expensive, and 2) they do the same thing my &gt;$5 hydrometer can do. Until I read your note above, I was wondering why you said they waste less juice. That's a completely personal thing. Me, I sanitize my test jar and hydrometerand don't think twice about pouring it back into the batch. Because if there is something that got past the sanitation of those two instruments, then the same something has probably gotten past the sanitation of my primary, my spoon, my carboy, etc.


----------



## Funky Fish (Mar 13, 2006)

geocorn said:


> The biggest reason more wine makers do not use the refractometer is cost. I don't know what the price was on eBay, but most home wine making stores sell them for $50-100, depending on the quality of the refractometer. How about I put them on special next month for $49.99?




Not to give you any hints, George




, but most winemaking stores also sell mini-jet filters....


----------



## geocorn (Mar 13, 2006)

I sell them as well and my price, $164.99,is extremely competitive with other home wine making stores.


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5270*Edited by: geocorn *


----------



## rpsroberts (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok, I'm confused now about the refractometers. Everything I read about the refractometers tells me that they can only read to 0 Brix which is 1.000 SG. However, most kits have your do the secondary fermentation unitl SG is about .996 or .998. If refractometers only go to 0 Brix(1.000 SG) how do you know when you're there? The confusing part is the spreadsheet mentioned in the earlier post. It will actually give you a Brix reading that relates to .996 SG. And if I test a stored bought wine (which I assume has a SG blow 1.000, I do get a reading on the refractomer. Now I'm scared to use the refractometer. Any help in clearing up the conversion factors between refractometer Brix and SG would be greatly appreciated.


Ray


----------



## rshosted (Mar 28, 2006)

This is true, sort of. The refractometer works like a prism that spreads light depending on how much sugar is in a mixture. when a juice has no alcohol it is completely accurate. When alcohol is introduced it changes the reading of the refractometer. 

When a wine gets to .996 the refractometer will read something like 6.8 brix (not sure without going back to my resources). But it will show above "0" 

Since you know that it has been growing, you know that when it hits '6.8' (or whatever it is) you should know that is equivilant to .996 on your hydrometer. 

Worst case, don't be afraid. Just use both until it makes more sense. You'll be using the same amount of wine you would have if you used teh hydrometer anyway.

You will always be able to tell your wine is fermenting by watching the airlock, and/or watching the 'brix' fall from 25-26 to '6.8' (or whatever) (plus it only takes three drops)

Hopefully that helps make a little sense. Best of luck,
Ryan


----------



## smurfe (May 26, 2006)

Thought I would re-generate this thread. I bought a Refractometer back in March when George had them on a special. I didn't really buy for any use in kit wine making and it has been in a drawer waiting for use when I can get some fresh fruits. 


As I was making up 2 kits the other day (Remember, I mixed up my yeast packages?) I remembered this tool and actually had ran across the article Masta posted here and thought I would give it a try to check my SG. I checked it with the hydrometer as normal and then took a couple drops of juice after calibrating the tool and guess what? I got the same reading results as I did with the hydrometer.


I am now sure to use this tool quite a bit with kits as well. I will still use my hydrometer until I am comfortable with the tool but once that happens, the hydrometer will stay in the drawer as I actually hate using it. Not as mush the hydrometer but the Wine Thief. It is one of the hardest tools of me to clean along with the racking cane as I have nothing big enough to totally submerse these items to sanitize them and I actually get a little nag feeling every time I use these items wondering if they are truly clean enough.


I actually have been thinking of taking it with me to market to test the Brix of fruits before I buy them. Of course the WTF factor from other customers will be priceless!






I am not advocating you run out and buy one of these tools but I will say that I got identical results as the hydrometer with mine. I used 2 drops of juice. Clean up took seconds and I actually felt more confident with my test results than with the hydrometer. There are charts and even a nice spreadsheet that will convert the Brix to SG so those concerned with the math curve can rest easy. If you have one, give it a try, it really does work.


Smurfe


----------



## peterCooper (May 26, 2006)

World Trade Federation?



*Edited by: peterCooper *


----------



## smurfe (May 26, 2006)

peterCooper said:


> World Trade Federation?




Why of course.My MBA pays off every day don't it!






Smurfe


----------

